# CO2 tank equivalent?



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi I'm getting a new tank but the supplier qoutes his size in liters. can anyone tell me how to convert it into pounds? like 10 liters is equivalent to how many pounds?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The liter designation for tanks is actually a measurement of the amount of liquid you can fit in the tank. So a 10 liter tank would have an internal volume of 610 cubic inches.

That's as far as I can take you  . 

Anyone know the volume in cubic inches of the typical 5lb and 10lb tanks? Then you could compare...


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Liter = Volume
Pound = Mass (generally viewed as mass x gravity in the English system)

A fully charged CO2 tank does not contail 100% liquid CO2. Therefore, the only way to accurately account for how much CO2 is added to the tank is to weight the tank BEFORE, then AFTER filling!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes I agree.

I think however the question was how large or small was a 10liter tank in comparison to a typical tank sold as 5 or 10lb of CO2. I've never used the lb designation for tanks but I imagine they usually do not put 5lbs of CO2 in a tank that can take 10lbs. Therefore I assume there is a typical tank size for 5lbs of CO2 and one for 10lbs of CO2. Those tanks sizes do have an internal volume that can be measured in cubic inches. With that figure, one can compare the relative sizes of a 10liter tank to a typical tank that holds 5lbs of CO2 or 10lbs of CO2.

But then again, in re-reading the original question, my assumption of what was being asked could be wildly wrong (as assumptions so often are!)


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

This ebay link contains the specs for a 10lb tank. It claims that a 10lb tank holds 4.5 liters. From that I would guess that a 10 liter tank is going to hold 20lbs of co2. I am sure some chemists or physicists could tell use the accepted conversion, if there is one.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

It depends on the SG of liq. CO2. A SWAG would be 1g/cc, so a 10# tank would hold about 5L.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

thanks for the answer guys. The supplier could only give me the liters it could hold but didn't say the dimensions. I was wondering if that was too big or too small for a 75 gal since they also have a 2 liter tank.


----------

